# Useful shop apron (Arsenal)



## MJCD

mbs:

Thanks for the review. I've been to the same place - on looking for the Long Ranger DC switch, trying to find my glasses - at some point, I'll get to the better place you are, with this apron…
MJCD


----------



## Ken90712

I have tried one or two of them and my only complaint is I don't like things hanging on my neck. How does it feel around your neck. I too seem to be looking for pencils, tape measure. ect….. So getting use to this would be less clutter and wasted time. Might have to try it. I have seen a cpl with mesh in the pockets so the saw dust falls through as well.


----------



## mbs

I don't like things around my neck either. I don't feel like this apron hangs on my neck. It sits on my shoulders.


----------



## Ken90712

Thx ill look into it


----------



## RandyMorter

I have one of these too and like it and use it a lot. I wanted one like this that I didn't have to tie. This has a little plastic fastener that I think is easier than trying to tie something behind my back. The only issue I have with it is that I'm not a small, skinny guy, and I wish it was a bit longer or hung lower.


----------



## mbs

Update - I've had the apron for about 9 months now and still don't have any complaints. I use it regularly and it saves me a lot of time from looking for my tape, pencils, screwdrivers, ....


----------



## ADHDan

The update was the clincher - nine months of use and still sturdy, useful and comfy? For $20, that's a no-brainer. Thanks!


----------

